# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Iluminação Leds

## Laranjeira

Bom dia,

Tenho o seguinte setup:

Aquario 140x60x60

iluminação:

2 aquabeam 1500 e 1 aquaray duo cor reef blue

Ainda não recebi o controlador, espero receber na proxima semana.

a aquaray duo reef blue , inicialmente estava a trás mas ficava com as parede traseira completamente azul, com a disposição que fiz ficou mais uniforme.

Sugestões????

anexei imagens:
foto actual
disposição actual
disposição ideal 1 
disposição ideal 2

qual a melhor disposição??

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Exmo sr. Laranjeira,

Antes demais gostaria de agradecer o facto de ter utilizado a nossa área paga pelo nosso patrocinio a este forum de forma a poder esclarecer duvidas sobre os nossos produtos. É para isso que ela serve e convido desde já a que todos os membros do forum a utilizem para tal.

Relativamente à sua questão, anuncio que existe já um guia que posso enviar por email a quem o desejar (aqui não consigo porque tem mais de 5MB) que sugere e mostra a nossa opinião sobre a quantidade de leds aquaray que necessitaria. Assim evitam-se as comparações de sistemas de leds que gastam 180 W com sistemas que estariam a gastar apenas 60W independetemente da qualidade dos mesmos.

No seu caso e assumindo que será um aquário de recife básico necessitaria de 3xquadrados e 3 barras da cor que desejar (108W no total). A sugestão que damos é para aquarios de 1530mm que é um pouco maior que o seu no entanto poderá ser aplicável.

Se desejar ir para um aquário muito bem iluminado poderá aumentar mais tarde para 4 quadrados e complementar mais a luz.

Uma das vantagens das nossas calhas é que elas são perfeitamente adaptáveis a qualquer dimensão, que tem ou que venha a ter no futuro. Mais ainda, poderá acompanhar o seu nível de experiência, sendo que poderá começar por uma calha mais barata e menos exigente mantendo corais moles e duros simples e se alguma vez decidir por corais mais dificeis poderá então complementar a sua calha com mais um quadrado ou 2 barras!

O outro ponto a favor dos nossos produtos é de garantirmos pelo menos 5 anos de garantia perante a calha!! Isso mesmo, 5 anos. Mais fácil é ainda de acreditar, quando vê que temos 40 anos de existência e facilmente estaremos por cá para o ajudar durante todo o tempo de garantia dos produtos que nos adquirir em qualquer agente autorizado. Levamos muito a sério o compromisso perante os nossos clientes e qualidade dos nossos produtos que estão consistentemente a evoluir. Poderá ver em diversos forums mundiais, as centenas de discussão sobre as mesmas, bem como alguns artigos em revistas da especialidade com comparativos entre diversas calhas de leds (apenas marcas registadas e credenciadas no mercado) e outras formas de iluminação.

Mais ainda deixo a informação que todos os corais comercializados pela TMC a nivel mundial são iluminados por Aquarays desde o momento em que foram lançadas. Elas foram desenvolvidas para nossa proprio uso sendo que os leds foram concebidos a nosso pedido pela CREE com especificações muito proprias exigidas por um aquário. Essa é também uma das razões de sucesso do nosso produto que ganhou este o produto do ano pela Practical fish keeping bem como a TMC ter ganho o prémio de produtor do ano. 

Se me der o seu email terei todo o gosto em lhe enviar o guia de usuário, ou mesmo responder a qualquer duvida de caracter mais técnico, a nível de qualidade de espectro, de luz, etc...

enviar mail para iberia@tropicalmarinecentre.co.uk ao cuidado de Brian.

Respeitosamente,

Brian Schaff

----------

